# Merchant's Row question



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

They are advertised as needing some paint but do the Merchant's Row kits come all one color or completely unpainted?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've built three of them.......my memory says they came all one color, allowing you to paint each individual store as desired.
The kits are very user-friendly and easily constructed with great results. :thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

*Merchants row buildings.*

They are all one color. Excellent kits. 

The five building to the left behind the freight station was the first Merchants Row lit to come out. 










The first three buildings from left to right is the Merchants Row 4 kit.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

The last 3 I have are molded in three colors... 4 if you count the clear window glazing. The brick is one color, and the trim a different color, and the roof pieces are the third.

That said, no raw plastic structure looks that good. Mine stay in their "as built livery" until I can get around to painting them.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. Two posts said they were all one color but the last post said 3 colors. I'm wondering if they first came out in one color and later kits had several colors.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Gramps said:


> Thanks for the replies. Two posts said they were all one color but the last post said 3 colors. I'm wondering if they first came out in one color and later kits had several colors.


My son's were purchased in the last year, and look like recent production. I can post a picture of the unpainted kits (I and IV) if you wish.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> My son's were purchased in the last year, and look like recent production. I can post a picture of the unpainted kits (I and IV) if you wish.


Thank you but it's not necessary.


----------



## santafewillie (Feb 13, 2016)

The walls are all one color. The roofs and sidewalks have always been a different color, so technically they always came in at least three colors. I like the idea of being able to paint each part different, so your build doesn't look like every other persons build.
Willie


----------

